# the best geek squad alternative



## geesesherman (Dec 19, 2009)

Ive purchased numerous products and services from best and geek squad and never really looked to see what else was out there. Big mistake...

I started listening to the advice of my friends and looking into other companies that would rival the services our family has purchased from geek squad(ie software installs for virus programs, removing the junk off the new pc, removing the viruses that got onto the new pc 3 months after it was purchased, etc.) We found a couple companies and tried their services and tested some of the things that they offer. I would like to propose to everyone a service that rivals geek squad and has a more cost effective approach to computer services. You can understand their workers also. 

We've used secure remote support for a few things lately and they've saved us a lot of time and money taking our computer to geek squad. I would like to try and let everyone know to atleast look and see whats out there before you settle on geek squad or anyone else. secureremotesupport.com has a pretty good name, and has outdone geek squad in our opinions.

Sorry for the ranting, im a little irritated with geek squad lately as they helped caused a problem with our vista not loading correctly on our machine. cheers


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I learned how to work on computers in my spare time, no need for any paid service for me. :- )

Yes Geek squad is not very good.

You are better off finding someone (independent) close to home that is proficient at repairing and maintaining PCs.

.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Your best alternative to Geek Squad is this website.


----------



## playtom (Feb 24, 2009)

Frank4d said:


> Your best alternative to Geek Squad is this website.


That's what i was going to say as well.

Anyhow, for relatively simple tasks such as installing anti-virus software and optimizing your PC tech support guy is all you need at the moment. I would strongly urge you to do those things on your own and ask for instructions here rather than shelling out hard earned cash that could very well be going into a new PC. From my personal experience, even though some of the advice given were not at all accurate and i resorted to solving them on my own or at a repair shop, they do suffice for the casual users.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

The geek squad is out to make money...that the goal
Lots of money LOL
1 bad geek squad doesnt make all of them bad...some of the guys are rather cool if they get the chance to be...but remember they will charge you for anything and everything given the chance....the exception is when the cool ones talk softly so the boss cant hear.
Find a local guy as said earlier in the event of hardware trouble or testing needed.
As far as software problems it is best to fix it yourself..if you dont you will end up probably having the same problem again


----------

